# Tivo Priority Update Page Active (for 20.5.9)



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

I received notification that the priority page is active again today, for v20.5.9.

However, so far I am unable to add my TSN's, getting a Code IV error or something like that..

http://www.tivo.com/priority


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Roamio and Mini throw error, but Bolt says box is not eligible. So apparently this is an update for older units.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Roamio and Mini throw error, but Bolt says box is not eligible. So apparently this is an update for older units.


In this post: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10794833#post10794833 (and some others near it it the same thread) this guy claims to have gotten 20.5.9 RC 7 on a Bolt already to try and fix issues. My guess is the sign up page just isn't ready yet and Both Romaios & Bolts will get the software upgrade. I am also guessing the Bolt will get the HBO app and the Roamios will get the new Hulu app.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Are those "educated" guesses?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> Are those "educated" guesses?


First rule of fight club...


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

My 2 premieres gave error, but my Bolt said it was eligible.


----------



## dlgamble (Oct 3, 2015)

My Mini gave an error, but my Roamio Plus TSN was accepted.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

Code IV on my Roamio Pro.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Error on my Roamio Plus also.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

atmuscarella said:


> My guess is the sign up page just isn't ready yet and Both Romaios & Bolts will get the software upgrade. I am also guessing the Bolt will get the HBO app and the Roamios will get the new Hulu app.


I like the way you guess. Hope you're right!

Now if I could just get the priority update sign-up page to take my TSN rather than give me a code IV error...


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

It would really be swell if this update incorporated Showtime via Hulu and Amazon Video into OnePass too, though I'm not holding my breath.

Video Providers > Showtime > Which app do you use to stream Showtime? _ Amazon Video, _ Hulu (and in the future, _ Showtime, _ Showtime Anytime)


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

NashGuy said:


> I like the way you guess. Hope you're right!
> 
> Now if I could just get the priority update sign-up page to take my TSN rather than give me a code IV error...


This page (https://www.tivo.com/softwareupdates?utm_source=Subs&utm_medium=Email#skipmode) shows the Bolt getting HBO Go. Somewhat troubling that it does not say anything about the Roamio in the Hulu notice, but I still believe they will push the new Hulu app back to the Roamio & Premiere.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

atmuscarella said:


> This page (https://www.tivo.com/softwareupdates?utm_source=Subs&utm_medium=Email#skipmode) shows the Bolt getting HBO Go. Somewhat troubling that it does not say anything about the Roamio in the Hulu notice, but I still believe they will push the new Hulu app back to the Roamio & Premiere.


Ugh, I just noticed that myself. I really hope you're right.

If they just put up the priority sign-up page for 20.5.9 today, I wouldn't expect it to roll out broadly until some time in March. If the updated Hulu app is somehow dependent on that update, I could see why TiVo wouldn't mention anything about Roamio or Premiere in connection with Hulu on the "Feb. 2016" software update page.

There's still a chance, though, that for whatever reason they can't get the new Hulu app to work well on S4/5 TiVos, despite the fact that other HTML5 apps work fine.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

atmuscarella said:


> This page (https://www.tivo.com/softwareupdates?utm_source=Subs&utm_medium=Email#skipmode) shows the Bolt getting HBO Go. Somewhat troubling that it does not say anything about the Roamio in the Hulu notice, but I still believe they will push the new Hulu app back to the Roamio & Premiere.


no mention of Toon Goggles


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

ajwees41 said:


> no mention of Toon Goggles


Well I wouldn't mention it either . Kind of like when we got HSN .


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

At this time I can't even get to the page, is their server down or overloaded ??


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

lessd said:


> At this time I can't even get to the page, is their server down or overloaded ??


it works for me but TSN's aren't accepted


----------



## LoveGardenia (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm liking this new update.. Hopefully it will work with no errors in the software. So far this has not been a good year for updated software. Beta testers please, please tell us you have found errors and the engineers fixed them..


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

lessd said:


> At this time I can't even get to the page, is their server down or overloaded ??


www.tivo.com seems to be very, very slow right now. (The priority page does eventually load for me, but it takes a ridiculously long time.)

online.tivo.com is working fine, but they seem to be using 3rd-party hosting (Amazon) for that.


----------



## wbrightfl (Oct 31, 2013)

Code IV on my Roamio Pro and Premiere


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

I have skip mode!!! Just activate HBO Go!!! :up::up::up:  Now will just have to see if Go crashes on the weekend along with Cox on Demand.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

The priority page is once again loading correctly.

I read through the javascript on the page and the "Code IV" is generated if the URL doesn't end in a valid version number. So if you go to www.tivo.com/priority_2.5.6 (the previous priority page) it works fine. It'll accept your TSN and say you're on the list for 2.5.6.

But because "www.tivo.com/priority" doesn't have the underscore and version number, the javascript sends you to the IV2 error page (which displays the CODE IV message)

There is no www.tivo.com/priority_20.5.9 page yet. However, you can modify the javascript on the priority page to submit the form anyway, and it works, but it just tells you that you're registered to receive 20.5.6 (it just sends you to the same thanyou page that the form on the priority_20.5.6 page sends you to)

Clearly they're not ready to accept TSNs for 20.5.9 yet. It's possible that using the 20.5.6 page will put you on the list, but it's also likely that it'll do nothing at all.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Says my Bolt is not eligible.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

jcthorne said:


> Says my Bolt is not eligible.


My guess is they still feel that there aren't enough Bolts to make the Priority page useful. The Bolts will probably all be updated in one quick round once they decide it's time to roll out.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Not eligible with some nonsense about box being provided by my cable company.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

tim1724 said:


> So if you go to www.tivo.com/priority_2.5.6 (the previous priority page) it works fine. It'll accept your TSN and say you're on the list for 2.5.6.


It's not working for me.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

tim1724 said:


> The priority page is once again loading correctly.
> 
> I read through the javascript on the page and the "Code IV" is generated if the URL doesn't end in a valid version number. So if you go to www.tivo.com/priority_2.5.6 (the previous priority page) it works fine. It'll accept your TSN and say you're on the list for 2.5.6.
> 
> ...


the priority page always for me anyways didn't care if the version number was in the url.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

"Sorry, there is a problem occurred. Please try again. (CODE IV)" Roamio Pro TSN


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

tim1724 said:


> The priority page is once again loading correctly.
> 
> I read through the javascript on the page and the "Code IV" is generated if the URL doesn't end in a valid version number. So if you go to www.tivo.com/priority_2.5.6 (the previous priority page) it works fine. It'll accept your TSN and say you're on the list for 2.5.6.


Nope


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

SnakeEyes said:


> "Sorry, there is a problem occurred. Please try again. (CODE IV)" Roamio Pro TSN


tivo support via twitter said they are looking into the issue of the priority update page


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Johncv said:


> I have skip mode!!! Just activate HBO Go!!! :up::up::up:  Now will just have to see if Go crashes on the weekend along with Cox on Demand.


I assume that your sig is out of date.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> I assume that your sig is out of date.


Yep, the HD died ages ago.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Johncv said:


> Yep, the HD died ages ago.


That's a pretty sweet iMac, though. Remember when 27" was big for a TV?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

tivo priority page now says no update available


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

ajwees41 said:


> tivo priority page now says no update available


Yep.. someone must have jumped the gun...


----------



## rolfl (Dec 28, 2015)

It is active now


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

OK, just went to the update page and entered my TSN. It took several tries (got unable to reach page messages) but it finally took. Message said I would receive the update "when it is available". My box is a TiVo Roamio basic.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

just added mine no issues adding them


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Accepted Bolt, Roamio, Mini and Premiere boxes.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Balzer said:


> I received notification that the priority page is active again today, for v20.5.9.
> 
> However, so far I am unable to add my TSN's, getting a Code IV error or something like that..
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/priority


Thanks! Worked for my Roamio Plus, Roamio OTA, and Premiere XL4.


----------

